# When to change a puppy to 2 meals a day?



## alex_mac30 (25 November 2015)

At what age do you cut a puppy down to 2 feeds a day? Does it vary from breed to breed? Also how do you go about doing it? At the moment his feeds are split evenly into 3 but do you start to increase the amounts morning and evening and decrease the lunch time feed or do you just cut it out and split the food between to other 2 feeds?
Thanks


----------



## Bellasophia (25 November 2015)

It really does depend on the breed....with large breeds you want the growth to be slow and steady...so many breeders will recommend a switch to adult food at around six months...we did this with both my rottie and dogue de Bordeaux...
some lightweight,high energy smaller breeds will stay on puppy food till around ten months...
I also think it depends on the dog itself...my small breed mini schnauzer was a stocky pup and at risk of becoming an overweight adolescent...so I've switched her to adult food at six months as well...I weigh her each week and adjust feeds according to her weight.
All my dogs were on two meals a day at six m and as adults also..
Regarding dropping a feed..it is the same as going from four to three...you see the dog starts to leave food at one meal,...it is a sign to drop feeds...
Your dog will have a recommended quantity to eat daily...simply split into two ..

 What breed is your dog?


----------



## alex_mac30 (25 November 2015)

He is a husky and will be 6 months at the end of the month. There is no way he is going to leave food. He is a good body shape, isnt over weight but is high energy


----------



## {97702} (25 November 2015)

Oh..... I was going to say that puppies generally 'go off' one of the meals which tells you when to reduce their meals... then I read your last reply


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 November 2015)

Two meals now. but feed one wet  one dry  next month.
o dry.


----------



## AandK (26 November 2015)

My lab pup is 4 months and is on 3 meals a day at the moment and I'll switch him to 2 meals a day when he is about 6 months old, just keeping the same amount of food but split into 2 instead of 3.
ETA, having only had labs, I am unfamiliar with the prospect of a dog not eating up!  :biggrin3:


----------



## alex_mac30 (26 November 2015)

I dread cutting out the lunch feed, he is so food driven. He starts waiting around where his bowl goes about 30 minutes before a meal pulling the im starving face so having to wait till evening might be tough. I am pretty sure he would just keep eating if you kept putting food down, its so different from our older dog who is generally not fussed.


----------



## AandK (26 November 2015)

alex_mac30 said:



			I dread cutting out the lunch feed, he is so food driven. He starts waiting around where his bowl goes about 30 minutes before a meal pulling the im starving face so having to wait till evening might be tough. I am pretty sure he would just keep eating if you kept putting food down, its so different from our older dog who is generally not fussed.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was the same going from 4 meals to 3, made me feel so guilty!   He was fine after a few days in the new routine.


----------

